# ok.. first one of these



## JadedTiffa (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok, yesterday, I got a fish yesterday. It is a pictus cat I believe. On the little info strip under the tank, it read that it eat's tropical fish flake food...that's pretty much it. I searched it on google, and found some info. I figured you guys might know more about it. Right now I have it is a 30g tank. Any advice?? Is there anything it particularly eats that I should get... any specifics about it? Is it an ok community fish or should I get it another tank by itself?? Thanks ahead for any info!!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

take a look

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/pimelodi/pimelodu/276_f.php


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think your pictus will do fine in a community tank, they love to swim if you have not noticed yet. we have a spotted pictus and he will eat anything that falls to the bottom such as cichlid sticks, frozen brine shrimp, frozen bloodworms, tubifex worms, live brine shrimp, and sometimes blackworms. hope this helps!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Tank will get a little small for that pictus (Ive seen some 8 inches long here) Also be careful about small fish as they will eat them if they get a chance.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Tue Mar 08 said:


> Tank will get a little small for that pictus (Ive seen some 8 inches long here)  Also be careful about small fish as they will eat them if they get a chance.


I agree, mine ate my small fish


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I use to have a couple of them many years back when every pet shop had them,
I always use to buy my fish small and watch them grow on my 75g.
One of them two I had a little longer them the other one, became really picky about his spot in the tank, anything that came near it was chased off clear to the middle tank or farther.
I had mine in a well stocked community and mine never bothered any fish "as in eating them"
If it wasn;t for the price of them and the fact i have a tank full of Kribs i would really think about getting another one.


----------

